# How to make Dominos rubbery-skin chicken wings *crispy*?



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I got some wings along with my pizza, and have em in the fridge. They're of the soft-rubbery-skin variety (WHO likes that? sheesh). I'm wondering if there's some kind of "crispification" magic that can be done when I reheat them.

Any ideas?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2007)

broiler pan, hot oven, keep an eye(or two) on em.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 11, 2007)

Am with Tattrat on this.  Of course, it will dry them out terribly I would imagine.

Why they come that way makes no sense to me, would think a very hot pizza oven would be a great plalce to make crispy wings.

Used to order Domino's pizza, but now we live in a place where they find it inconvenient to tiote a pie to (is that sentence constructed properly?  If not, sic the DC grammar police on me, am just tired at the moment).

Just as well, now we make our own pies, have to.  No one will deliver to this little house on the prairie  The product isn't the New York pizza, that I love, but it is a heck of a lot better than any pie  the folks at Domino know how to make.

Sorry this thread is about wings and not pizza so I will shut up.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 11, 2007)

When I have left over wings, I'll freeze them - then I'll quickly deep fry them.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to do what we learned to do: tell them to make them crispy when you order them!


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 12, 2007)

Corinne said:
			
		

> You need to do what we learned to do: tell them to make them crispy when you order them!



Will go with the oven-broil suggestion tonite. Will DEFINITELY be proactive as you suggest next time!

Thanks folks!


----------

